# Good silo hunt



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Today we set up 9 dozen real geese pro grade II's . . . landed the first group of 20. Ended up with our limit by 8:30. The great thing is we were out of the field by 9:00. For me it's no more trailers, no more baggin fullbodies, no more take hours to set up/pick up. The spread fits in the back of my suburban with layouts and plenty of extra room

One side of the spread.









The results.


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Glad to see silos are working for you!! They never seemed to work well for us.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Shhh. Dont tell people they dont need FB's. Silo might be less effective if everyone starts using them. I think RGII's look great in the field. The darks in the background of this pic are RGII's and I think they look awesome.


----------



## pointblankshot (Nov 2, 2005)

Excellent pics guys! Been thinking about the silos to save space and add numbers. Looks like they work just fine.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, don't let everyone know that sillo's work great.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Don't worry guys, there are many guys who drank the GHG, Foot, DSD kool-aid. :lol:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I agree, you won't see many guys taking the silhouette route anytime soon, even though they work just fine.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Diver when are you going to go on an all sillos hunt?


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

We did an almost all silo hunt in MN right at the end of early goose. I would have been perfectly ok with it being all silos, but someone couldn't go without a few of his precious ffd's.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

FFD's :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

As long as you are where the birds want to be you could have NO decoys and do well. If you are trying to run traffic, it is another story!!!


----------



## ATA BOY (Feb 14, 2007)

djleye said:


> As long as you are where the birds want to be you could have NO decoys and do well. If you are trying to run traffic, it is another story!!!


Very true, plus not much fun to stick in the ground in January and February.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

djleye said:


> As long as you are where the birds want to be you could have NO decoys and do well. If you are trying to run traffic, it is another story!!!


Yeah, thats when you have to rely on things other than just decoys...


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

There are some big name guides on the Eastern Shore that run all silos. Traffic, resident birds. And it seems they do well.

I believe the new silos work in all situations. Like it was said before, if you are on the X anything will work. I don't see a difference running traffic with all FB's or all silos. You've got to have the #'s either way and good calling to back it up.

Everyone complains about glare, but with the new Pro I and II's, that isn't an issue. I believe on a sunny morning with FB's you can have the same glare issues. Experienced it this early season on a couple occasions. Frozen ground does present a challenge but an 18V drill will fix that, or a slide hammer.

I believe it's a metal thing for most hunters. I personally love the portability and good looks of the silos. Thinking of going to all silos with some SS mixed in. But, that FB mentality is hard to get out of my mind!


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

:withstupid:

The day someone proves that detailed FB's can out perform silos while running traffic when everything else is equal is the day I will voluntarily shoot Spoonbills.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I don't think that then can out compete fb's but they work just as good. Im a little biased because all I run are sillo's but I have been hunting in MN and ND with sillo's. I every time I have hunted except a few times. I have put the sillo's on one side and the FB's on the other. The fullbodies were either GHG or BF or both. Honostly I have had more geese land in the sillos then I have ever before. But remember its still early. I am running only sillo's from now on and I am thinking of getting some ss to put in too.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

The above hunt was a traffic. We landed the first flock of 20 right in with the RGII's. One thing is you need more silos than full-bodies, that is the only draw back. For me it's hunting smarter not harder, silos IMO is hunting smarter. Like I said I can fit my spread plus my partners in my suburban, that 14 dozen decoys. Look at Real Geese's pro-staff: Darrel Wise, Sean Mann, Josh Neuwiller, Kevin Popo, Keith McGowan, Craig McDonald and Wade Walling. That is a who's who of goose hunting.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Who are those guys? They must not be good enough to be avery prostaffers.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

USAlx50 said:


> Who are those guys? They must not be good enough to be avery prostaffers.


Nah, they just resisted the force...

:koolaid:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Blue Plate said:


> Look at Real Geese's pro-staff: Darrel Wise, Sean Mann, Josh Neuwiller, Kevin Popo, Keith McGowan, Craig McDonald and Wade Walling. That is a who's who of goose hunting.


That is pretty hard to argue against right there. They are only missing about 5 hunters total to have all of the best locked up.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I shoot geese every year over silos painted just black and white.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

PJ said:


> I shoot geese every year over silos painted just black and white.


I hear they call them "Black-N-Whites" down in Rochester. 8)


----------



## AVALANCHE (Oct 14, 2007)

ATA BOY said:


> djleye said:
> 
> 
> > As long as you are where the birds want to be you could have NO decoys and do well. If you are trying to run traffic, it is another story!!!
> ...


Pretty easy when you are using Avalanche Silos...


----------



## ATA BOY (Feb 14, 2007)

Why, do they have their own drill bit?


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

silos might work just as good, be a little less expensive, and take up less room, but i love setting up full bodies rather than shoving hundreds of stakes in the ground. i also like the looks of a full body spread compared to a silo sprad. just my opinion.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

greatwhitehunter3 said:


> silos might work just as good, be a little less expensive, and take up less room, but i love setting up full bodies rather than shoving hundreds of stakes in the ground. i also like the looks of a full body spread compared to a silo sprad. just my opinion.


 :koolaid:


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

you cant tell me you'd rather look at a spread of silos over a spread of full bodies. thats all im saying


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

greatwhitehunter3 said:


> you cant tell me you'd rather look at a spread of silos over a spread of full bodies. thats all im saying


I would rather look at a spread of realgeese sillo's over fullbodies.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

alright well im not trying to start anything here! we all have out opinions!


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

what i have never gotten about silos is cant the geese tell when they might be looking at a silo and then all of a sudden it disappears and comes back again??

also, do you set silos in all different directions or try to face the majority so that the geese can see the bodies coming into the wind into the spread?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I know, what decoys work the best is like what pickup is the best. We all know that sillo's out preform fullbodies and Chevy is the best.

In all seriousness, the type of decoy you use doesn't matter.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

your very right, its just a personal preference!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Drake Jake said:
 

> what i have never gotten about silos is cant the geese tell when they might be looking at a silo and then all of a sudden it disappears and comes back again??
> 
> also, do you set silos in all different directions or try to face the majority so that the geese can see the bodies coming into the wind into the spread?


Haven't had any geese flair because of the sillo's. When they swing around in the air, the disappearing and reappearing of the sillo's I think makes the geese look like they are moving.I face about them every direction with more facing where they are going to land and were they are coming from.


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

i was thinking of getting some of these but my friends (i am a victim also) are too big of :koolaid: drinkers lol. it sure would beat the heck out of hauling huge loads of full bodies.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Drake Jake said:


> i was thinking of getting some of these but my friends (i am a victim also) are too big of :koolaid: drinkers lol. it sure would beat the heck out of hauling huge loads of full bodies.


It they take up so little room its not even funny. I am going to get 4 dozen more. If your ever going to get sillo's do it right the first time and get realgeese pro-series 1 or 2


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

yeah if i'd ever use silos id want them to be the most realistic. thanks for the info. i appreciate it.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

You should get some, and do a test with them and fullbodies and see where the geese go....You will be amazed


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

greatwhitehunter3 said:


> you cant tell me you'd rather look at a spread of silos over a spread of full bodies. thats all im saying


I guess I dont get excited about looking at a canada spread. So yes, Id much rather look at a Silo spread knowing I dont have to pick up 2-3 FB's at a time, bag them nicely and bring them back to the trailer, instead of grabbing a silo bag and stuffing 3 doz decoys in it quickly.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

once again its just a personal preference. i can grab 8 full bodies a time if i want and my decoys arent beat up what so ever. i used to use about 5 dozen silos and hated trying to get them in the ground, make sure they were straight up, and all that stuff. im not knocking silos i just never had any luck with them and would much rather spend the extra time with some full bodies


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Man, I wish I would have thought of this thread this AM. We shot a MN limit of mallards and filled the rest with teal over a carried in spread of RG and some duck dekes.

I do realize ducks are different then geese though..


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Thats why I love realgeese, I can carry 4 dozen, a gun, a blind, and shell bag all on one trip


----------



## Gillbilly (Mar 21, 2007)

geez now ill never get any cheap on ebay.


----------

